
Dinosaurs Were Declining Way Before That Pesky Asteroid - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/04/the-long-diminuendo-of-the-dinosaurs/478668/?single_page=true
======
nostrademons
Is "number of species" really the metric of interest? I'd think that the best
metric to measure the success of a clade would be something like "percentage
of total biomass". After all, humanity is _one_ species, yet few people would
say primates are unsuccessful and in decline because humanity is taking over
the globe and causing mass extinctions.

